# Free Music - but not for Ipod



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Has anyone seen the new music download service set up in co operation with universal, SpiralFrog.com say's that they will provide free music downloads with profits from advertising, caveat is that it will only be downloadable to PC, not burnable to CD and not playable to Ipods, does this sound like Bill Gates in action for his new music player soon out :R 

Makes HTPC's more desirable.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

HTPC folks might like it I suppose. I wonder if this is for all music or just select new songs. It's been a long time since I've heard much new music I'd care about downloading. Reckon Bill owns or funded SpiralFrog?


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

As far as I am aware, it is their entire back catalogue that they are opening up to downloads.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That should really make it desireable for HTPC'ers then..... it would me. I'll probably use it to test drive some music to see if I want to purchase it.


----------

